# New from mobile alabama



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

What's up I'm new to the forum I live in mobile alabama are there and groups or rides coming up around me. I have heard about place in miss with massive holes but heard it was shut down. If anyone around me is planning a riDE let me know please.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome. There are several parks in south alabama. As far as I know they are still open.


----------



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

The place I'm wondering about is canal road do any groups still go out there or is it even rideable anymore


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Canal road was never a park, just a place people went to ride. As far as I know they still do, but I'm not sure where they park, which was the main issue. 

SRA (Southern Ridge) is in south Alabama southernridgeatvtrails.com
And Boggs and boulders is very popular Boggs and Boulders


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Canal Rd is still open but you have to park at the motels and drive in. I have been, awsome place... We have a huge group of people riding Boggs And Boulders on Halloween this weeekend, you are welcome to come ride with us. We have about 40 people going.. Boggs is in Andalusia, not too far from you. Southern Ridge has been closed down for a couple years now..


----------



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Maybe next time I can meet yall If I know in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Southern Ridge has been closed down for a couple years now..


I didn't know.. Thanks for the update, I'll take it off the list.


----------

